# Смещение, аутогаз, сужение? 58 лет



## Gery (19 Янв 2019)

Уважаемые врачи, пожалуйста, проясните ситуацию. На КТ от 2017 года , в описании, указывают, что есть аутогаз , смещение позвонка L5 кзади на 9мм и сужение м/п пространства. Мне 58 лет, род - М.

Но на рентгене от 2018 года ничего об этом не указывают.

Рентген , описание рентгена и описание КТ выкладываю.

  Убедительно прошу, посмотрите, пожалуйста, рентген , действительно ли там есть аутогаз  , смещение сужение м/п пространства или ничего нет.

  Если и аутогаз , смещение и сужение  есть, то могут ли они давать болевые ощущения в спине , в ногах и в заднем месте ? Очень быстро устает и начинает болеть спина, болят ноги. В заднем месте тоже проблема – нарастающие боли, в течение 8 лет. Ни урологи, ни проктологи ничего не находят, все в номе.  МРТ органов таза делал в последнее воскресенье, тоже ничего не нашли, только расширение сосудов.

  И насколько всё это опасно, в плане последствий?

   Также, если возможно, хотелось бы услышать Ваше профессиональное мнение о состоянии позвоночника на рентген-снимке.

Большое спасибо.

  

Добавлю информации. С позвоночником были проблемы, в 2007 году диагностирована болезнь Бехтерева, почти месяц лежал в ревматологии. Сейчас состояние более-менее приличное, если сравнивать с тем , что было. Тяжести стараюсь не поднимать, мясо не ем с 2007 года. Но , вот, есть проблемы , о которых написал в первом сообщении.


----------



## La murr (19 Янв 2019)

@Gery, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

